# Prozac ?



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

anyone had any experience with this med good or bad ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

hi ive been on prozac for about 18mnths now, it seems to lift the depression but im not to sure about dp/dr as i still suffer from it, if you want to chat send me a reply . manda


----------

